
An analysis of Steve Jobs tribute messages displayed by Apple - ot
http://www.neilkodner.com/2011/10/an-analysis-of-steve-jobs-tribute-messages-displayed-by-apple/
======
unreal37
Funny that most of the references to "Newton" seem to be Issac Newton and not
the Apple product.

~~~
alanfalcon
Well, it makes sense. The only thing Steve Jobs did for the Newton was kill
it.

------
thisduck
Wouldn't the regex for "mac" also match "macintosh" and "imac" and inflate the
numbers?

~~~
neilkod
You are all 100% correct about the regex. Before converting the product-
identifying matching code to Python, I did it in bash using grep -iw to match
whole words.

for i in newton macintosh macbook ibook iie mac iphone ipod imac ipad II+ iigs
LaserWriter osx 'apple ?tv' itunes '\\]\\[' imovie do stevejobs_tribute.txt
|wc -l`" echo "$i: `egrep -wi "${i}s?" $INPUTFILE|wc -l`" done

But this was difficult to maintain. I wanted the ability to print a 'friendly'
looking product name (the dict's key) and maintain the counts in a variable.

When I made the move from bash to python, I knew that there would be some
overlap when I pushed this code (in the name of shipping!). I need to split
the sentences into proper tokens and then check each token for a product
match. I'm already splitting the sentence into tokens for part-of-speech
tagging so it shouldn't be difficult to do.

tl;dr known issue on the Mac regex, I needed to publish it and get back to
work!

~~~
ot
You can use '\b' which matches "word boundaries", so the regex would be
something like "\bmac\b".

~~~
neilkod
Thanks, I'm going to update the code and re-run the numbers.

------
nodesocket
Here is the Word Cloud. Enjoy!

[http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/4285031/Steve_Jobs_Tribute_M...](http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/4285031/Steve_Jobs_Tribute_Mesages)

~~~
hm2k
I came here to do this:
<http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/4286122/Remember_Steve>

------
skeletonjelly
Interesting, but not exactly surprising. I guess when your source data is a
whitelist of adulations, there are only so many conclusions you can make. NLTK
looks interesting though.

------
eleusive
It looks like the most commonly-used adjective to describe Jobs was "great" -
I wonder how many of those instances were actually "insanely great".

------
Steko
No word cloud?

~~~
neilkod
I'm over word clouds by now. If you look at my site, you'll see that I've done
my fair share of them, including one generated from the script of the big
lebowski.

However, Paul Kedrosky did a pretty nice job with one - check it out at
<https://twitter.com/pkedrosky/status/127796382684819456>

------
__rkaup__
Why is this blocked by my ISP under "Pornography"?

~~~
kristofferR
Because you have a poor ISP. No proper ISP should block anything (except maybe
child porn, but that's a slippery slope). Change your DNS to either Google's
(8.8.8.8) or OpenDNS.

If you live in a repressive country prohibiting pornography you should get a
VPN. I'm satisfied with my choice of strongVPN.com

~~~
__rkaup__
Unfortunately, that repressive regime I live in is my mum's house.

~~~
burgerbrain
You should get a VPN/shell host somewhere then... or better yet, tell your mom
to knock it off.

~~~
MichaelApproved
_"tell your mom to knock it off."_

There could be young children who have access to that computer or that
network.

~~~
burgerbrain
In my years of experience:

1) Filters never block shit. 2) You don't "accidentally" find porn anyway.

But god forbid they hypothetically see a breast.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
#2 is patently false and the biggest reason I don't try to train people not to
use Google as their URL bar. It is not cool when a tween kid tries to visit
the Poly Pocket web site and finds something very different.

#1 is partially true. It won't block somebody trying to get around it, but it
will prevent #2 from happening.

And a breast is the least of concerns with some of the trash parked on
misspelled domains.

~~~
burgerbrain
_"It is not cool when"_

Seriously now, what is the worst case scenario? This is a fabricated concern.

~~~
liber8er
Most definitely. My 8-year old girl is going to have to learn about fisting
and BDSM at some point. Preventing that would just make me crazy and over-
protective.

~~~
burgerbrain
Raise your kids like you want, but I would argue that the potential positive
gain to be had from telling your daughter that you trust her to be responsible
and come to you if she has problems is _far far far_ greater than the:
_[probability that she will randomly run into that while she is still 'too
young']_ multiplied by _[whatever harm that could conceivably cause]_.

I know protective parenting is all the rage, but think about it rationally.

